# Update on my Kansas Kids



## AppyLover2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Took some pictures today of my Kansas Kids and was pleased to see that others are posting updates. It's great news about Sundance.

Some of you may remember this picture. This is Wiz...he's the horse the vet report said had to have some front teeth extracted. Don't have an after picture, but this is the before.







This is a before picture of Wiz' back. Both of these pictures were taken at Sharon's, on or about Oct 15th.






This is an after picture taken today.






This is just another picture because...for a 20 year old I think he's looking pretty darned good!






And Toto....These were also taken at Sharon's on or about Oct 15th. She said he was the skinniest.






Toto today











Sorry bout the size of todays pictures. PhotoBucket and I weren't getting along.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 9, 2007)

Amazing how good they look!! Well done!


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2007)

Donna you have him looking amazing and he's a handsome little guy!.

Isn't it good to see what happens when a horse is taken care of? Just look at these changes. This old boy is going to enter his golden years with pride he deserves thanks to your hard efforts Donna. I know what you've been through.

I must admit I've never seen a horse with teeth like that. Did the vet say how that happens? Wondering if this is a "mini thing" over crowding or what.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow - great rehab work you've done - thanks for the updates




!


----------



## twister (Nov 9, 2007)

Donna you have done a great job in getting these guys to look the way they do today, thank you for helping them.

Yvonne


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah!



They are looking terrific!!!


----------



## Mona (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh my, they are looking WONDERFUL! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the nice words. I've got to say though that it was really Sharon who got them all started. I'm just keeping things going.

Marty, I have no idea about Wiz' teeth, but he's eating fine with what's left.

Yesterday a friend and I were talking about the bad things that happen in the world and how we can't do anything about most of them. I realized that one of the reasons I ended up with these little guys was because they were one thing I could do something about. Opporunities like that just don't happen very often and I'm very happy that they're here with me.

Hope you don't mind if I add one more picture. This is Twister - Shannon's little guy who is staying with us for a while. He's very wild; although he has learned to follow me around begging for treats. Today when he was tied was the first time I was able to touch him.


----------



## lvponies (Nov 10, 2007)

They are looking so much better!!!












It's amazing what a some care, love & feed can do!!!


----------



## Magic (Nov 10, 2007)

Aw, it's so wonderful to see how these little ones are doing so much better! Big thank you to all of you who are spending so much time and effort to rehabilitate them!


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 10, 2007)

This is just heart warming. BLESS YOU!

Charlotte


----------



## Kathy2m (Nov 10, 2007)

Fantastic job, and bless you all!!!!! Kathy


----------



## mininik (Nov 10, 2007)

This is just a beautiful update. The horses look beautiful and it's no wonder, just look at the beauty that surrounds them now! You have done a very beautiful thing.


----------



## nootka (Nov 10, 2007)

They look so wonderful now...I know how hard this is, but believe me, you are my heroes.

Liz


----------



## Connie P (Nov 10, 2007)

Donna and Sharon!!! My hat is off to both of you!! WONDERFUL JOB GALS!!!!

MUAH!!!


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Nov 10, 2007)

It is so wonderful to see these horses looking healthy & they are beautiful. You are truly wonderful & they are very lucky to have you to help them heal & get better. Bless You All.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 12, 2007)

WOW





awesome job ladies


----------

